

Apple's Lack of Online Reviews Hurts Online Store [Infographic] - chrisringrose
http://readwrite.com/2012/12/28/lack-of-online-reviews-hurts-apples-online-store-infographic

======
chrisringrose
I'm not convinced Apple should be put into the same category as Amazon.
There's an incredible momentum of hate against Apple, and drones of Fandroids
would surely sign up and give products they've never tried 0 stars and
unhelpful reviews. You would rarely see this phenomenon for a Kindle on
Amazon.

And then the positive reviews - customers would be suspicious if the iPad had
an average rating of 5/5 and all the comments said "Magical", even if that
were indeed what fanboys felt. The Apple brand has become so controversial
that customer reviews would either be abused too often, or not trusted.

NOTE: Apple does have customer reviews for all peripherals, just not their
flagship products.

